# No Reverse In Transmission



## octane420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello, I have a small problem with my transmission. I can put it in drive and drive it all day long with no problems whatsoever, but when i put it in reverse, it seems as if i put it in neutral, the engine revs but no movement is there. It shifts beautifully in drive, just have no reverse. Does anyone have any clue what could be the problem, I am very mechanically inclined and could possible fix this if it isnt a major overhaul. Oh, and its a 91 ga16de with an automatic. Thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Did this happen all of a sudden or did this progressively get worse?
Have you tried cycling the shifter from Park down to low gear and back to Park a few times?
Is the shifter loose in any selection or is it firm and stiff everywhere?
When you select reverse, do your backup lights come on?
Does Park really hold the car stopped or could you push the car as if it's in Neutral?


----------



## octane420 (Aug 31, 2010)

just happened all of a sudden, and i have tried to go from 1 up to park and back down. still no reverse, and yes, the backup lights still come on. Park holds the car there like it should, and the shifter is good and firm.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm...
Sounds like something let go in the tranny.
But just to make sure,
Open your shifter housing and have a look in there first. It's easier and less expensive to fix. 
1-Remove the plastic molded base from around the shifter. Its held by 2 metal clips on the back side (inside) and 2 plastic tabs on the front side where it slides into the center console. Just yank the back side up.
2-Your shifter base and "selection window" are held down by 4 screws. Remove them and then you can turn and slide the shifter base out of the way.
3-This will expose the inner workings of the shifter mechanism. At the base of the shifter metal stick, there's some plastic parts, look if anything broke. Shift through the selection and see if you notice anything suspicious. The electrical wires you see are for the overdrive switch and the lighting of the selection window, they are not involved with reverse.

When I opened mine up to replace the overdrive switch,
I found a golf pencil and a 50 cent stamp marked "LOVE" down there.


----------



## rich_benson (Apr 6, 2015)

*Fix*

http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-...ping-bad-gas-mileage-erratic.html#post1493057


----------

